# 200sx Rear Bumber



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

will the 200sx rear bumper fit on a 98 sentra , i wanna get the omega front bumper for my sentra but i don't like the omega rear bumper i was thinking of getting the gtir 200sx rear bumper if it would fit any help would be appreciated


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

gti-r 200sx?? <<that doesnt exist.

now why would u want to swap the 98 sentra bumper for a 200 bumper. the 98/99 sentra and 98 200sx rear are all the same and actually sit lower than the 95-97 sentra/200sx rears. 

i say stick with ur rear.


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

aparently your not unserstanding what i'm saying , the gtir body kit from erebuni there is 2 of them , one for the 200sx and one for the sentra , i like the rear bumper from the 200 kit more than the sentra kit so i wanted to know if that would fit on my sentra sorry for the misscommunication i apologize for not clarifying myself in my original post


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah it will fit like a charm, I currently have a 200sx bumper on my sentra without a problem. Hope that helps.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the misunderstanding is that its called the gtr, not the gt_i_r.
i was confused too. the rear bumper is the same on both kits man. it must've been a different angle or something. the only difference between the 200sx and sentra version is sideskirts, different rear fenderflares, and the sentra has 2 extra doorpanel extensions. 
the front and rear are the same as far as i know. the pic on www.888erebuni.com the 200sx shown's rear bumper does look a little different but it,s not. just the two openings for exhaust, and one cover if you have single exhaust :crazy: .


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

xt_out said:


> the misunderstanding is that its called the gtr, not the gt_i_r.
> i was confused too. the rear bumper is the same on both kits man. it must've been a different angle or something. the only difference between the 200sx and sentra version is sideskirts, different rear fenderflares, and the sentra has 2 extra doorpanel extensions.
> the front and rear are the same as far as i know. the pic on www.888erebuni.com the 200sx shown's rear bumper does look a little different but it,s not. just the two openings for exhaust, and one cover if you have single exhaust :crazy: .


EXACTLY^^ thanks xt_out.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

this is for the 4dr Sentra:









and yes.. i kno my bumper is broken - i hit a mound of snow :fluffy:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^^hey! nice! get that bumper fixed and your car's rockin. nice to see another sentra with the gtr kit. all i see is the same old pics over and over.
damn snow mounds :fluffy: !!!


----------

